# air help for a air cannon



## grave danger (Sep 26, 2005)

any one know where i can get a "cheap" air valve for making an air cannon?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

yea I made mine out of a Orbit Watermaster 3/4" Sprinkler Valve (model 57100)


----------

